# Is there a way to still get the Fantastic Science 24 page Teaser



## Strife (Jul 18, 2007)

I have tried adding this item to my cart and it tells me its is no longer offered.
Is there anyway to see this pdf?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 18, 2007)

Ermm... was there one?  I don't remember!

Where did you try to add it to your cart?  RPGNow?  If it's there, I have no problem with making it available, even if I have to post it here.


----------



## Strife (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/shop/index.php?do=product&productid=569&source=enpubpress

This is the 24 page teaser I tried to download, the response when I attempt to download/add to cart is "This product is not available."


----------



## Morrus (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, yes, the EN World GameStore closed over a year ago!  The whole shop is defunct.  

Where did you see a link to that page?

I've just been sent a copy of the teaser, so I'll upload it and give you a link in this thread in the next day or two.


----------



## Strife (Jul 19, 2007)

I had not realized that it was on the Old site.

Fantastic Science was suggested to me for a character I am trying to make that is based off of Nicola Tesla. I could not access the link provided though because I was using a work computer, so I tryed to find another way to get more information by googling it, and it took me to the original thread where the Teaser was announced and I went through that Link

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=154406


----------



## Morrus (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's the teaser.


----------



## Strife (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------

